# need some advice



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey about 30mins ago a small bird flew into my window i thought if i left it it would be ok but went to check on it and it still could not fly the wings seem normal poops are like a black greesy.

here is 2 pics of s/he http://community.webshots.com/photo/544446008/2635346550053266893fEZEJI
http://community.webshots.com/photo/544446008/2531597610053266893dyjUHN

could any1 tell me wot breed it is please 

thanks robert


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

well i found its breed it is a ceder waxwing this is a pic i found on a website http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/bbs/htmsl/h6190pi.jpg


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Robert, 

Thank you for looking after this waxwing...good work on identifying him too

Please keep him confined in the box and make sure he's kept warm. Probably is dazed from the smack into the window. Might have a slight concussion as well. Keep him quiet, warm and in semi darkness to calm him down. 

You should keep him overnight and see how it is in the morning. They eat berries and fruits I believe. Do you have any trees around your house with berries on them? 

Offer the bird a dish of water too, not too big or deep but heavy enough so not to spill or tip.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, yes, it is a cedar waxwing. Keep it in a box for awhile in a warm, quiet area away from any noise. Just keep checking on him and hopefully he will be ok.

Often, cedar waxwings will eat pyracantha berries in such volumes it makes them "drunk" and they don't have much sense when they get that way. It may take him even overnight to shake off the hit and being "drunk". I would keep a cover over the top of the box (we usually use wire so they can breathe) because when they do come to they immediately want to escape.

Isn't he just gorgeous!

Maggie


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

i have s/he in a usps shipping box only thing i could find. i have food and water in with it i will keep you posted 

And yup wot a stunner never seen a bird like it


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

the cedar waxwing flew the coop  landed in tree and sat for 5mins then flew of


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, good news. It doesn't usually take them long to recover as long as they don't break anything.

Thanks for letting us know the outcome. I love happy endings.

Maggie


----------

